# Duplicate-can someone find original?



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

St. Pauls, NC~Extremely Thin Gsd To Be Heartsticked Mon or Tues-

Here is part of a e-mail I got from Tina>
<span style="color: #FF0000">The shelter did not do any euthanasias last week due to holidays/vacations, etc... So they are absolutely loaded. Can't seem to get a certain answer as to whether euthanasias will be done on Monday or Tuesday. They generally do Mondays, so I am going on that assumption just to be safe. </span> 


O this little girl needs help asap.We all know the horrible communication that happens at this shelter so if anyone can help this little girl plz keep that in mind.I was told Jeff is suppose to be back Monday.If anyone can help this little girl plz call leave them a message asap and also e-mail them to and to play it safe call them early Monday.

I pray this little girl gets her miracle she looks to me like she hasn't known love..

Cathy




Michaela
German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 43727 



























Last Day 01/05, Id# 43727

br>
Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may also conctact me at [email protected] for information about a pet, sponsoring, or transport assistance.

Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals.
My Contact Info


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15431119



Robeson County Animal Shelter
St. Pauls, NC
910-865-2200
[email protected]


----------

